
Show HN: Goxygen: a CLI tool to generate Go+React based web projects - 4ipp
https://github.com/Shpota/goxygen
======
yoshimiagava
Is this yours? How much time did you spend on it?

~~~
4ipp
Yes, it's mine. Hard to estimate in hours. But it is around 3 weekends plus
time to time after work.

I have plans to develop it further so I expect much more time investments.

